# best tuning garage



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

Im looking for the best garage within a reasonable distance to Wales. Been taking my car to RSP. Takes me 3 hrs each way and a fortune in petrol but they ain't been doing a good job of late and its left a bad taste. Can anyone recommend a good garage that has a better reputation. Many thanks. 
The Freak.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

South Wales, North Wales?


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

*located at....*

Swansea, South Wales Mate.
Thanks, the freak


----------

